# Pokemon Go



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

This game is going to kill someone. So far I have heard of 2 kids( around 20) fell off a cliff in California. Some woman climbed a tree in a cemetery to get one then had to call 911 to get her down and another girl is now suing because the game made her cross a highway, didn't hear if she was hit or not. Had a 20 something walk in front of my van today. He admitted he was not paying attention and was playing the game. They also seem to have no sense of where not to play the game. Have heard they are having to post signs not to play the game in places like the Holocaust museum, the 9/11 memorial and Auschwitz.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Over 26 million playing, so a few bozos' making the news will happen.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Darwin's theory in practice........The CIA needs to design a similar one to trap radicalized ISIS. Lure them to a room with 72 virtual virgins and ^&$$((^%@@.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The pathetic part is it took a game like this to get this generation outside instead of Infront of a tv or computer except they're still on a phone chasing something that isn't there. I've heard of the 2 that walked off the cliff, a girl got hit by a car, a guy wrapped his car around a tree and a few other minor ones. Someone will get killed, Pokemon will get sued and it'll go bye bye. I personally would like to see it go. Sick of the dumb posts in my facebook news feed. I'm 25 so a lot of people I know fell into the brainwashing.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

If only those people would be as diligent at finding a job as there were about finding Pokemon this would be a better society.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

View media item 79185


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Natural selection....


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

beaver said:


> Natural selection....


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I think this comedy clip pretty well summarizes it. Warning.. there are a few cuss words in this. Chad Daniels is hilarious.





I agree, its great that people are outside walking around instead of being lazy indoors, but they are like zombies. I heard about the girl who crossed the highway and got hit, and her dumb *ss mother blamed the game - no.. how about a little common sense and awareness of your surroundings!?!?

I was driving the other day with a few friends and my buddy's girlfriend screams loudly and abruptly from the back seat... it wasn't a road hazard, no,... we passed a pokemon..


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just seen on facebook wether it's true or not a 15 year old was shot and killed in North Carolina while trying to gain access into someone's house to get a rare Pokemon.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

There's a few articles on it but not many and most aren't reliable


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> Just seen on facebook wether it's true or not a 15 year old was shot and killed in North Carolina while trying to gain access into someone's house to get a rare Pokemon.


That story is false. Good ole Facebook information propagation.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I figured it was. Said it happened 2 days ago and never seen a thing about it until today on reg news and fb

It would not surprise me if it does happen tho. I've got to many things of value at my house, if I see someone peeking in my windows and trying to open them your going to find a rare pokey that's called a 12 ga.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

But. ...you can't do that​


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> I figured it was. Said it happened 2 days ago and never seen a thing about it until today on reg news and fb
> 
> It would not surprise me if it does happen tho. I've got to many things of value at my house, if I see someone peeking in my windows and trying to open them your going to find a rare pokey that's called a 12 ga.


Good for you.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> But. ...you can't do that​


Says who. You trespassed on my property and are looking and opening my windows it's my legal right to do so to protect myself. I don't know if he's chasing imaginary things or trying to rob me or is armed. Just 3 weeks ago my neighbors house got broken into by 3 masked men. I live in the country most people are armed most likely they were. My neighbor heard them fired a warning shot out of his window and they fled. You don't know what anyone is capable of


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I understand your frustration. However , if you shoot someone outside of your home, from inside your home, for looking into your window, you're most likely going to go to prison. Just sayin.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If they're opening my windows and looking around, your eventually going to come in and it's breaking and entering and my legal right. 

And the best part is you guys are so quick to jump to conclusion that I said was going to shoot someone. Nowhere did I say I was going to shoot I said your going to find a rare pokey called 12 ga. Which yes could be taken as I'm going to shoot them, but also means a warning shot, or confronting them letting them know I'm armed.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

EA, you might end up IN the pokey for that shooting. Lol


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Unfortunately breaking and entering in itself does not legally constitute shooting someone, although I think it should. Also, never fire a warning shot. Shoot them, or don't shoot at all. Warning shots are a bad idea legally.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> ....going to find a rare pokey called 12 ga...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes I know it can be considered felonious assault firing a warning shot. 

Breaking and entering with intent to commit a crime constitutes justified shooting. But I'm not not to go " hey whatcha doing over there you commiting a crime" 


The whole breaking and entering and shooting laws are so cut and dry, laws are different state to state,


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's a good link of the Ohio Castle Doctrine. http://www.ohioverticals.com/blogs/akron_law_cafe/2009/04/castle-doctrine-self-defense-in-the-home/

If someone is trying to force entry into your home or car, and you feel your life is in danger, you can use lethal force even if they haven't officially gained entry. Just peeking into your windows isn't justification.

Quoted text: "The law presumes you to have acted in self-defense or defense of another when using deadly force *if the victim had unlawfully and without privilege entered or was in the process of entering the residence or vehicle you occupy*. The presumption does not apply if the defendant was unlawfully in that residence or vehicle. The presumption does not apply if the victim had a right to be in, or was a lawful resident, of the residence or vehicle."

Certain restrictions apply and your mileage may vary, Enjoy!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey... there is already a "hijack" thread started....take this stupid gun conversation over there..


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

You contributed nothing to the original topic so you hijacked yourself


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Last week seen a kid walk right into traffic when the light turned green for cross traffic while playing this game. Boy he was lucky the people in the cars/suv's/trucks weren't playing this mindless zombie game and waited till he crossed the road or he would have been roadkill. Oh and his mother just laughed her ass off instead of trying to grab him and drag him back to the curb.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

9Left said:


> hey... there is already a "hijack" thread started....take this stupid gun conversation over there..


But have you posted there yet sir? LOL...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

montagc said:


> Irony: A bunch of men who spend countless dollars and hours and sometimes take excessive risks to catch fish, complaining about a game where kids catch pokemon.


Wow Chad! You just killed my buzz, lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> I figured it was. Said it happened 2 days ago and never seen a thing about it until today on reg news and fb
> 
> It would not surprise me if it does happen tho. I've got to many things of value at my house, if I see someone peeking in my windows and trying to open them your going to find a rare pokey that's called a 12 ga.


Just pulling yur chain man.....I'm a card carrying member....


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

9Left said:


> hey... there is already a "hijack" thread started....take this stupid gun conversation over there..


X2 Not all people playing are goofballs!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

montagc said:


> Just adding perspective lol. And how'd you know my real name? Do I know you in meatspace? Oh man I'm getting paranoid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's a stalker man...be careful


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The thread got out of hand fairly quickly. This whole Pokemon stuff is a stupid fad and in three months it will be over


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I was in Costco this morning....A yell from a 30 something...I got a pokemon....


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I saw a bunch of players in the park today and was struck by how many were very overweight. So, while it's a good thing they were out and not plopped down in front of their TV, I did notice many were parked under shade trees.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

So, how many of the grown men complaining about this "stupid" game are getting ready to pick their fantasy football teams?  That's pretty lame, too, if you ask me. 

Ever heard of a fisherman not paying attention while shore fishing, and falling into the water? Or falling out of the boat? Yep - this darned fishing thing is going to get someone killed.

It's a fun game, and it is getting kids off their asses. Not every kid is into fishing or hunting (such as my daughter). She has fished and hunted with me, even though she really never liked it at all. But, she loves games, and always has. I suppose I'm a shitty father for not forcing her to be more outdoorsy.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Can you play this game in a boat?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The game in itself isn't any dumber than every other hobby that we enjoy. What's stupid is the fact that people are having accidents while playing a video game because they're not capable of walking and chewing bubblegum so to say.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My daughter was playing the game while we were in the car yesterday. She said there was a pokemon at a nearby church. I told her, that's where you can find a Jesusachu pokemon! 

On another note, if I catch you breaking into my house, you may find a Jesusachu also!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

krm said:


> So, how many of the grown men complaining about this "stupid" game are getting ready to pick their fantasy football teams?  That's pretty lame, too, if you ask me.


How true! 
Same guys complaining are probably playing fantasy nascar, fantasy football, or watch pro wrestling. LOL

We all waste time doing things that aren't real.

I'm on a forum right now reading about someone else fishing.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

krm said:


> So, how many of the grown men complaining about this "stupid" game are getting ready to pick their fantasy football teams?  That's pretty lame, too, if you ask me.





Dave_E said:


> How true! Same guys complaining are probably playing fantasy nascar, fantasy football, or watch pro wrestling.


I feel the same way about any fantasy sport, stupid! I quit watching games at bars because of all the idiots yelling and screaming when their rosters either did very well or bombed, lord. Guys at work would brag at how well they did on Sunday playing fantasy football like they played the game themselves. Morons... These are the same idiots that strike out in D league softball; using triple walled bats and core 50 balls, lol. When I played rugby, I'd extend an invitation for them to come out to a practice. Only a few showed, none lasted the whole practice, LOL... That is a REAL sport.



krm said:


> Ever heard of a fisherman not paying attention while shore fishing, and falling into the water? Or falling out of the boat? Yep - this darned fishing thing is going to get someone killed.


That would be Saugeye Tom. He has a helmet for everyday of the week including color coded backups. He's also banned from chewing gum unless he is sitting still in a chair. Even then he still has issues with chewing the gum and not eating it right away. 

We did give him lessons once....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Mr strong. .....better fire up your bbs again......I'll play rugby


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mr strong. .....better fire up your bbs again......I'll play rugby


You're damn right it's Mister! LOL...

Something tells me you probably played rugby in your Army days. I'd guess you playing at wing forward or 8-man, possibly fly-half.

Jonah Lomu, one of best. RIP.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mr strong. .....better fire up your bbs again......I'll play rugby


When I was young, we called that "Smear the Queer!" Lol!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

polebender said:


> When I was young, we called that "Smear the Queer!" Lol!


Apparently you can say that anymore, said it once at the kids soccer practice and got smacked quickly by the wife. Although kill the carrier is still acceptable.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

polebender said:


> When I was young, we called that "Smear the Queer!" Lol!





RJohnson442 said:


> Apparently you can say that anymore, said it once at the kids soccer practice and got smacked quickly by the wife. Although kill the carrier is still acceptable.


Yep, PC gone wrong as usual. S the Q or Kill the man with the ball is what we called it. Basically rugby but without the rules, teams and uniforms. Considering all the backyard tackle football we play here in the states minus the pads, you would think we'd have one of the best international rugby teams in the world. Oh wait, there's all this MONEY in Pro Football, basically none in rugby, I answered my own question.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Another case of moron vs. common sense.

http://www.fox19.com/story/32526562/police-woman-climbed-paul-brown-stadium-fence-to-catch-pokemon


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Why doesn't anyone play kick the can anymore? I'm in if anyone wants to get a game going!


----------



## tedfy (Jul 14, 2016)

somehow I'm less interested in these games


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)




----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> Alright, let's meet in the cul-de-sac around 9 this evening.


Sorry I was a little late, guess the game was over by the time I arrived. Lets rescheduled.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Somehow, I feel Darwin's law applies.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


>


Bunch of mindless Zombies. Thank god no ambulance needed to get down that street for an emergency.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like a bunch of young people enjoying themselves. Sorry,there is not a thing wrong with that.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

percidaeben said:


> Looks like a bunch of young people enjoying themselves. Sorry,there is not a thing wrong with that.


The old grumps here love to generalize.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Percidaeben I have nothing against the game in general. It is nice to see families out together playing this game. However there is something wrong with the video. First there are people running out into the street in front of the moving red car which luckly stops and second the driver of the silver car gets out of his car and leaves it in the middle of the street.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Eh, it's a phenomenon that I don't get/understand myself. I don't hear car horns blaring or expletives flying. Think it was during a world wide Pokemon out, and most people out knew what they were in for. I enjoy geocaching, may have to check out Pokemon Go. It's 2016 and I like to keep on growing.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Team Mystic till I die ;-)


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

It's entertaining to do, not worth fighting, calling off work, getting arrested. Plus I like to play up the ridiculousness of catching them with my wife just to irritate her.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Google Pokemon Go Veterans Park. Shameful.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

People as a whole are shameful.


----------

